# Boxster caliper upgrade to 312mm MK1 TT...banjo bolt length to use with OEM stainless...



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

have a set of Porsche Boxster calipers that I'll be installing on my MK1 TT 225Q here this winter. Already has 312mm brakes of course. Boxster calipers are non-S as well....right stuff. 

Anyways, have a set of stainless lines for my TT that I've had sitting for nearly a year waiting to install...they'd be setup for a OEM setup of course. However...I'd like to adapt them to use with the Porsche calipers. Seems the debate in the past has been with the length of the OEM banjo bolt being "too long" for the Porsche calipers....

So...I know the size of the bolt...from what I've read, its M10 x 1.0 . However...what would be the length that would work? 

Found several options...

Pegausus Racing has... M10 x 1.0 x .78" length

http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/productdetails.asp?RecId=6763

Zeckhausen has...

20mm length
http://store.zeckhausen.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=2&products_id=3469

18.75mm length
http://store.zeckhausen.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=2&products_id=3280

and brakequip has a variety...

http://www.brakequip.com/fitting7.html

Anyways. Anyone know what the exact size/length of the bolt should be to use the VAG style stainless lines on the Boxster caliper? Anyone ever measured the ECS bolt? PUREMS? etc. Would be nice to have the alternative. Can call ECS for the bolts alone...if I'm lucky, they will sell them...but for $25 from what I've seen/heard. 

Just looking for some help and options! 

Let me know. 

Joe


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

Joe, 

I have no idea until I get a chance to measure things up... Actually I am in the same boat you are, if you can post up what you find that would be great. I later on will be looking for two piece rotors to loose another 4lbs per side and increase cooling a bit.


----------

